# Miksa`s turn at the hunt test



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

Miksa had a blast this weekend doing his first hunt test. Just like with any puppy you never know what they will throw for the first time and he ended up doing awesome both days. He was fast, driven, focused, worked perfectly with both day`s bracemates, and was enjoying every minute. Today he even decided to kiss our judge, haha, gotta enjoy the vizsla way. 
While i love many different activities with them watching them working on birds is my absolute favorite.
He is looking at me, like mom, why do i have to wear these ribbons instead of playing more bird games? LOL.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Congratulations Miksa.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Nice work!


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

Well done to both of you.
Ayup, these dogs love to hunt!


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

And he has earned this last weekend his junior title. We made a lots of learnings again. Love watching them work, cannot even imagine how they can hear and smell things they do.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Congratulations on the new title.


----------

